

WOFF (Web Open Font Format) 1.0 Submission to W3C - binarymax
http://www.w3.org/Submission/WOFF/

======
apgwoz
> An optional block of extended metadata, represented in XML format and
> compressed for storage in the WOFF file.

At least it's compressed, but seems like it might make more sense to use
compressed JSON, given that you're likely only ever going to read it with, you
know, JavaScript.

~~~
gamache
I think the primary interactors with this data will be the browsers
themselves, and browsers tend to have XML parsers handy.

It'd be no sweat for the browser to JSONify this data for the DOM, anyway.

